# Monitor calibration



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi

There is nothing more important then being able to see all those beautiful pictures in the right colour, brightness, contrast and sharpness.
Unfortunately, some people have misaligned their computer monitors and are not sure how it should be done. Here is one simple program that will give you a hand.

Download here and run it. Don't worry it doesn't install anything. Go to icon *Brightness and Contrast*. You will see 9 blocks sorted from 20% to 100%.

*1. Contrast and brightness* alignment
Align your brightness and contrast on your monitor control panel to get visible differences between all blocks. No two blocks should look alike.

Examples of wrong alignment:


















*2. Gray Scale* alignment
This is a colour balancing procedure. Use the same blocks as before. Look at the blocks again and at any white paper sheet you may have on your desk. Compare the paper white to the blocks. All those blocks must not give you any colour, they must look black & white.
If you see any colour then check your monitor Red / Green / Blue control panel alignment.

Example of wrong alignment:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Are there any calibration programs for Macintosh?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

For a mac there is Apple's ColorSync for claibration.


----------



## skzzle (Nov 8, 2004)

I borrowed my company's pantone calibration spyder. I doubt it is something that a consumer can justify purchasing, but it works very nicely.

www.mypantone.com


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Download http://members.rogers.com/amadeusle...onitor_test.exe and run it.


This link no longer works.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The link works again. THanks, Edward. Used it calibrate a new monitor.


----------

